# UFC 74 Results : RESPECT



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 74: RESPECT*
Date: 8/25/2007
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Mandalay Bay Events Center (Las Vegas, Nevada)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Randy Couture vs. Gabriel Gonzaga
Georges St. Pierre vs. Josh Koscheck
Joe Stevenson vs. Kurt Pellegrino
Kendall Grove vs. Patrick Cote
Roger Huerta vs. Alberto Gonzales Crane

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Marcus Aurelio vs. Clay Guida
Renato Sobral vs. David Heath
Antoni Hardonk vs. Frank Mir
Thales Leites vs. Ryan Jensen


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey guys, B.P here. I will be covering the PBP tonight. If you guys enjoyed me last time, I am sure you guys will enjoy me again tonight!


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll be putting up the latest news round by round.

Tune in and I'll keep you all posted 

:cool04:


----------



## Hiphop Champ (Jul 8, 2007)

are there any results for the prelim fights yet?


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Hiphop Champ said:


> are there any results for the prelim fights yet?


MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More


----------



## Hiphop Champ (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

First up:

Kendall Grove 

vs.

Patrick Cote


----------



## maxxb0y (Oct 12, 2006)

Mir definately need the win... good to see him do that .


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't wait, its gonna be awesome!! Thanks for the PBP, i know you will do good!


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well BP last time you did this you delivered in flying colors. I'm sure you'll do well this time too!


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Kendall comes out with some kind of mask...

Looks focused.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

cote attacks first, puts kendall to the fence, kendall foot stomps, Herb asks for them to work.

Herbs restarts it.

Cote nice leg kick, again.

Kendall good body kick. they exchange a bit. Kendall presses against the cage, Cote reverses.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Cote almost gets the takedown, Kendall holds it off.

Kendall connects. Follows with a leg kick. Tries takedown, Cote stuffs.

Cote lands!


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Cote mounts and tries to choke! Starts hitting....

Its over!!!

Cote wins!!!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I thought Cote was going ot win but that was beyond what I was expecting. thats 1-0 for me so far tonght. Great Job. I'm glad we didn't haver to see kendalls Tito dance.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Cote swung with a right hook that Kendall did not see AT ALL.

Looked like Cote wasn't going to be able to finish but once he started to swing they were landing and Herbs had to cut in.

Cote wins tko , first round.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I had Cote by TKO but in the second. oh well. 4-1 so far. ******* Hardonk


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

that was awesome! i never did like Kendal, i dunno why. so that was awesome to see him get KO'd


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, i didnt see that one coming, but then again i didnt knew much about Cote.. but when he came out, i knew it was over, he would win.

Wow my stream is showing Igor vs CC.. not that i didnt like this fight, but i want to see UFC 74... and they just cut the best part where CC KTFO Igor..


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Next fight

Kurt Pellegrino

vs.

Joe Stevenson


----------



## maxxb0y (Oct 12, 2006)

grove should have lost to herman, even Rogan said he tapped... shows that hes still not there or anywhere near the top


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Pelligrino is hilarious. I think he's going to take this one. Joe is overrated.

He will bite the dust


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Stevenson not showing much emotion as opposed to Kurt smiling it up.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

They swing a bit. kurt combos. Joe jabs. Joe take center. Kurt combos agin. Kurt takes joe down, Joe has guillotine, loses it.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Kurt tries to full mount Joe gets out of it Kurt gives up the back standing. Joe suplexes! Joe gets another guillotine.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Choke pops out. Gets it again, loses it again. Kurt is on top against the fence. Kurt in half guard.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Not much happening. Joe keeping some good deence. Kurt gts an elbow in and looking to get full guard. Kurt gets a good shot in as the round ends.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Close first round. Second starts.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Kurt tries a takedown, Joe tries to knee. Joe gets a good shot in. Exchange goes back and forth. Kurt falls gets back up. Kurt lands a good combo + uppercut. Joe left hook.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Kurt looking really good.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Goes to the floor, Joe on top. Kurt has a small cut on forehead.


----------



## justinstokesmma (Jun 7, 2007)

Go Joe Daddy!!!


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Joe has kurts back. Joe looking to sub. Roles are reversed. kurt on top. Kurt lands a huge punch from standing down onto a sitting Joe.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Round ends.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Good round. each one not holding back. third starts.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Kurt lands good uppercut. Joe loks a little slow but presses. Kurt gets a takedown.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

They stand. Joe attacks and is on top. From underneath Kurt gets a guillotine, loses it Joe is on top . Lands a few. Joe in a good spot. Kurt high kicks misses. Joe uses the cage withhis feet to reverse position awesome. Kurt almost gets a leg lock. round ends.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Good round.


Joe wins unanimous decision.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I want BJ vs. Joe


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I want BJ vs. Joe


Well it looks like thats what will happen if Shrek gets stripped Joe Daddy vs BJ at 78


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Jenna Jameson Needs to eat a sandwich. Bitch is skinny.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm literally dripping with anticipation for GSP vs. KOS

WAR GSP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Jenna Jameson Needs to eat a sandwich. Bitch is skinny.



She looks different at each event. I couldn't pick her out of a crowd.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

5 - 1 so far. Damn Clay Guida..


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I'm literally dripping with anticipation for GSP vs. KOS
> 
> WAR GSP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me too, me too WAR GSP :thumbsup:


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Next match

Roger Huerta

vs.

Alberto Crane


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think Roger is going to take this one in the second round by TKO stoppage


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Yep, Huerta takes this one by TKO...


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Fight starts. Crane throws a buncha kicks. Roger handles them. Crane goes for an ankle Roger gets a choke but loses it. They roll. interesting bjj.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Roger is on top, lands a few. has good leverage. crane loks for an armbar, roger escapes but is on the back. crane gets rogers back. they rest. roger reverses and swings, elbows. crane gets a guillotine but loses it. crane eyes puffs and has a cut. round ends.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

second round. crane tries takedown roger stuffs.
Roger on top, swings and lands a few. crane keeps l;oking for a sub from bottom. Rogers defence looking good.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Crane has side control but roger starts getting up. They stand. Roger lands good looking body kick forward. Looks relaxed. Roger has top mount and swings. Crane again looking for another sub.

Good bjj match.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Crane on top, then roger. roger stands and reigns down on crane, doesn't last long as crane holds an arm. Crane gives up back, looks tired. roger swings.

They stand but the round ends.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope this fight ends quick


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

third round starts.
Crane looking REALLY tired. Roger is all over crane.

Crane can't stand up so tired. crowd boos a bit. Crane gets a bit of a sub on rogers back. Roger uses the big screen to elbow crane in the head. awesome! lol


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Roger has great cardio and it shows, i see Roger winning.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Roger reverses and mounts. 

Ref ends the fight. Roger all over this match.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Bout god damn time they stopped it. That big screen techinque was surprisingly effecrtive.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

GSP vs. Kos is next bitches. War GSP!!!!!!!!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

GSP vs. Kos is next bitches. War GSP!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> Roger has great cardio and it shows, i see Roger winning.



ya dude, the conditioning was no contest. Crane had good bjj and almost had some subs but gassed hard in the end.


----------



## Machiavelli_08 (Jul 24, 2007)

Rate Huerta for using the big screen


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome fight :thumbsup:


----------



## dgn76 (Oct 15, 2006)

So Huerta won?


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes Huerta wins third round ref stoppage.

8/10 for the effectiveness of Roger using the big screen. Crane could have looked for a sub but the back elbows prevented that and managed to get a reversal.

Next up Kos vs GSP!!!!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

WAR GSP!!!!!! Kos is going to get smashed.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Kos has a song about him what a toolbag. Kos' eyes though. They reak of fear. I can see it


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Seeing Huerta use the monitor was hilarious! :laugh:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Georgee has that look. Kos is dead meat

*WAR GSP*


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> WAR GSP!!!!!! Kos is going to get smashed.


God I hope so, he needs a beating in the worse way, knock him down a few levels...


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Look at the look in his eyes, he has something to prove. He is ready to kill. WAR GSP!!


----------



## roboyobo (May 28, 2007)

GSP vs Kos is going to be a great fight...i can feel the excitement...OMG


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Round is about to start......


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, GSP looks ready.

If i could bet now, i would bet on GSP


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Whats up with all the banners the corners have?? The recent UFCS there weren't many.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Look who secures the first takedown. GSP BAby!!!!


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

They size each ther up Kos trying to swing GSP get the takedown


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow GSP with new trunks, new music entrance.. are we seeing a new GSP?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow surprised St. Pierre took Koscheck down.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Split said:


> Wow GSP with new trunks, new music entrance.. are we seeing a new GSP?


He is different, in a better way.:thumb02:


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

GSp looking to mount. kos keeping it at half guard. GSp keeps the pressure.... gets some shots in.
now up against the cage. they rest. gsp on half guard.

they allmiost stand. kos has a leg and takes gsp down. against a cage....


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

gsp is keeping good D despite kos trying for full mount. round ends.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

The KO is coming this round.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd give that one to gsp but i think kos got a bit more comfortable with his takedown. should be an interesting second.


k it starts.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

GSp gets another takedown....


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I laughed at Diego's mean mugging xD


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

how do you score this round? 

Really, both got 1 takedown, none really hurt the other..

i have a slight edge on GSP, and with the retarded scoring system, its going to be a huge 10-9..


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Good round for both fighters.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Kos not giving GSp much to work with. gsp has side mount. gsp looked for a kimura. goes out...looks for another.... kos thinkng what to do. kos escapes but looked liek it hurt him. gsp side mount again...


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Kos looked to escape, they roll GSP remains on top.

crowd chants GSP.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Best wrestler in all of MMA, are ya Kos? Looks to me like you're getting schooled, you Justin Guarini looking bastard!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP doing good on the ground!


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

GSP tries another kimura....its intense....kos not doing much. gsp couldn't get the kimura but easily wins the round.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

GSP is doing awesome. But now we need to see some hands go


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Best wrestler in all of MMA, are ya Kos? Looks to me like you're getting schooled, you Justin Guarini looking bastard!



Great reference to American Idol......runner up!:thumbsup: :thumb02:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Well Southpaw, St. Pierre is probably playing it safe. He's easily winning on the ground which is a shock to me, would be a disappointment if Koscheck happened to catch him with a big right hand. That's probably whats psyching him out.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Whats the thing Big John said about elbows? I dont get what was illegal..


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP is dominated KOS on the ground, I am laughing a KOS, he is losing this fight on the cards bad.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Split said:


> Whats the thing Big John said about elbows? I dont get what was illegal..


Yea it was just on the legs, its legal, i don't know.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Third round starts...

kos standing with gsp...

gsp gets a few shots. kos still standing with gsp but looks hesitant.
gsp working Kos. kos has a leg. tries to takedown, gsp awesome STUFF..


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Your world huh Kos. You got owned!!!!


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Your world huh Kos. You got owned!!!!


Yeah I loved that comment when he responded to GSP sayin he was a better wrestler.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

WOW at the TKN defense of GSP.. HOLY CRAP


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Gsp on top. elbows, some punches. kos looks out of it, tries to escape but gsp holds strong with more elbows.


GSP tries a leg lock in the end but the round is OVER....


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Split said:


> Whats the thing Big John said about elbows? I dont get what was illegal..


GSP was throwing elbows from 12 to 6 o'clock. Downward elbows are illegal, ending anywhere but 6 o'clock is legal.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP has got this, no doubt.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn I had GSP by split. My predictions for how a fight will end have been shit tonight


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

GSP unaminous decision.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

KOS got owned, even worse than what KOS did to Diego. But GSP was certainly not as boring as KOS was


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

BWoods said:


> GSP was throwing elbows from 12 to 6 o'clock. Downward elbows are illegal, ending anywhere but 6 o'clock is legal.


Thx, i did not know what.. I thought it was the sharp end point of the elbow that was illegal.


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

Split said:


> KOS got owned, even worse than what KOS did to Diego. But GSP was certainly not as boring as KOS was


but he wasn't as dominant as MOST people seemed to predict.

good win for GSP, hates off to him.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL IS Keving Bacon the worse promoter EVER? I think ill pass for this movie.


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm home sick with no access to PPV so raise01: THANK YOU raise01: THANK YOU raise01: THANK YOU raise01: for the play-by-play!


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Good to see GSP win. My bro is another GSP, a huge fan and would have torn the place apart had he lost lol.

I don't think GSP held back but kept cautious enough to not make a mistake. It was an excellent strategy to take.

Next up Rany against GG.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

*war Randy!!!!*


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Ready to see this main event!! WAR RANDY!!! BTW, where is BP88?


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

KOS was tapping...did you guys see that? During the kimura from GSP that turned into a straight armbar, watch KOS he started tapping right before he slipped out. Just thought I would point out!


GSP is an animal


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

BadHabitBabe said:


> I'm home sick with no access to PPV so raise01: THANK YOU raise01: THANK YOU raise01: THANK YOU raise01: for the play-by-play!



I just sent ya an add request!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

jehu pitchfork said:


> but he wasn't as dominant as MOST people seemed to predict.
> 
> good win for GSP, hates off to him.


Actually, i would not have found GSP dominant if he would of just destroyed KOS standing up. He actually went where KOS wanted, and scored more takedowns than KOS.

He scored 100% of his takedown attempts, KOS got 33% of his.

I agree that he wasnt super dominant, but i personally found it ironic that KOS couldnt do anything on the ground, when he did the same thing(a lot worse) to Diego.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Good job GSP, now lets see what randy has!!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Man, seeing that replay of Couture vs Sylvia. I just love that legtrip takedown, it was PERFECTLY timed.


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

Next fight.........I'm on pins and needles!!!!!! WAR RANDY!!!!!


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Very much enjoyed seeing GSP take KOS down, and then stuff that single. That's never happened to KOS before, and when it did, he didnt know what to do. 

"He just stuffed my single, no way!"

Welcome to the elite level KOS, take nothing for granted.


----------



## dgn76 (Oct 15, 2006)

Who won the Mir / Hardonk fight?


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

dragonfury72BJJ said:


> I just sent ya an add request!


You have been added :thumb02:


----------



## HowWePlay_77 (Oct 10, 2006)

Give GSP his damn UFC event in Montreal instead of just feeding Rich Franklin something like HOSTILE TERRITORY.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

KOS needed to be knocked down a few levels, I mean c'mon they were talkin' title fight for him. KOS needs to beat some better fighters and develop his MMA skills a little more before he's ready for a title shot.


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

BadHabitBabe said:


> You have been added :thumb02:



Why thank you!


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

dgn76 said:


> Who won the Mir / Hardonk fight?


MIR did


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> Ready to see this main event!! WAR RANDY!!! BTW, where is BP88?


I dunno he was suposed to cover the event but adminmma mgot to me saying he couldn't make it.


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

jamlena said:


> KOS needed to be knocked down a few levels, I mean c'mon they were talkin' title fight for him. KOS needs to beat some better fighters and develop his MMA skills a little more before he's ready for a title shot.


Have been thinkin the same thing...thank you!!!


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

How awesome is that...Randy coming into AC/DC


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Holy Shit Randy has a bigger reach?!?!?! I had no idea


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Great enterence by Randy.


----------



## chrish133 (Jun 16, 2007)

go randy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Crane got killed, Kos kinda got killed, its a good night so far


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Holy Shit Randy has a bigger reach?!?!?! I had no idea


Randy looks like he's in awesome shape.


----------



## chrish133 (Jun 16, 2007)

sylvia is a chump........arlovski rocked him bad all 3 fights. he hasnt beat anyone else important. couture is facing a real opponent this time he has to be in shape.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

GG gets a combo but randy with some fast punches that stun GG!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL introducing Randy takes so long, he has done too much for the UFC...


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

It took them 5 minutes just to say Randys name.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

OMFG..

Couture is unbeleivable..


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Randy has GG up against the fence they exhange. Randy take GG down. GG gets back up. GG gets some elbows but GG is bleeding from the nose...

Randy up on GG against the fence. Lorts of blood coming from GG's nose. GG having trouble breathing...


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Sorry if i repeat myself..

OMFG COUTURE IS UNBELEIVABLE


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Good god what a slam


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Randy with some shoulder shrugs on GG. Randy with an elbow. GG looks tired. TONS of blood.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

If whoever doing PBP didnt say it, Couture landed some pretty clean shots on GG's face, and got the clinch.. right now taking GG down at will, but GG overpowering and getting back into the clinch.

GG has a MAYBE broken nose, bleeding a lot.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW Very Impressive Round for randy winning the stand up and weathering some good shots


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Randy almost gets another takedown but the round ends.

Wow Randy....how do you do it.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

second round starts... GG looks rough


----------



## chrish133 (Jun 16, 2007)

how do you see new quotes without refreshing every second?


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

GG cautious but then goes for a high kick and misses. randy clicnhes against the fence. they swing randy gets his back. GG can't see has herb to stop the fight because he can't see... wtf...


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

GG's nose has to be broke.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

fight starts agin in the same spot. They take a point off GG for holding the fence. randy lands big punches...


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

GG asks for a stoppage, for wants to continue fighting.. LOL


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

This is fukin amazing Randy is GOD!!!!! This fight isn't going to make it out of round 3


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Randy smelling blood. GG spitting blood. Randy punching getting a kick in. Herb tells GG not to hold the fence..again... randy uppercuts. GG still bleeding like MAD.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

GG has lost already, can't see, bleading bad, he is screwed.


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> This is fukin amazing Randy is GOD!!!!! This fight isn't going to make it out of round 3



44 yrs old and STILL kicks ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Gonzaga only has a puncher's chance anymore. He's becoming more and more exhausted.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Randy still clinching against the fence.
GG not doing much to get out, Randy holding strong. Round ends...

Another round for The Natural.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

GG wants to quit, u can see it in his eyes..i think he will throw towel next round


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Why did GG raised his hand? lol


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Randy is looking great, GG is hurt, bad.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, what a fight....Randy is on fire:thumbsup:


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Third round..

GG tries a kick, misses. GG gets a big kick in but Randy STILL standing..and gets GG against the fence. Randy gets GG down!

punching, GG defends but not enough! RANDY WINS!!!!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Unbeleivable!!!! RAndy is GOD!!!!!!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Randy showing signs of Mark Hunt's atomic skull


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

What a f'n kick :thumb02:


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

And Still Heavy Weight Champ>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>the Natural!!!!!!!!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Omg

Couture Is Unbeleivable


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Great job by randy!!!! Still the Champion!!!! WAR RANDY


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I knew Randy was going to win but not by complete ass whoopin! All Hail Captain America! America, F*ck yeah!


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

dragonfury72BJJ said:


> And Still Heavy Weight Champ>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>the Natural!!!!!!!!


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

Split said:


> Omg
> 
> Couture Is Unbeleivable


Amazing shape, amazing cardio..........he trained better than ever for this one!:thumb02:


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Bruce Buffer in the background talking to Randy before announcing the win. "That was the most amazing thing I've ever seen in my life."


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

To all of the doubters, and there were many... Couture just served notice! He's here, and he's here to stay... we may just get to see CroCop vs. Couture, yet!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

i was in tears as Randy won. I'm so happy.


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> To all of the doubters, and there were many... Couture just served notice! He's here, and he's here to stay... we may just get to see CroCop vs. Couture, yet!


and....Mirko gets KTFO......again by Randy!


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Randy...wow..


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

RANDY YES!

Gonzaga just quit....very unexpected!


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

damn that was pimp

good shit to cote, gsp, randy he did it for my homeboy cc


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

holy cow look at the 143 members in this thread! LOL


----------



## FactioNN (Aug 4, 2007)

Good job Randy. Im pissed I missed this event but Im glade GSP shut JC mouth.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll be one of the first I thought Gonzaga would win but damn Couture is a better fighter now than I think ever before. That was amazing.


----------



## pohrin (Aug 26, 2007)

GSP, Cote and Randy winning has made my night. There is a God.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't be the only one whom feels that there may be an answer to Fedor in Captain America... can I?

Make it happen, UFC,


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

BWoods said:


> Randy showing signs of Mark Hunt's atomic skull


I was thinking the same thing! lol




What a crazy night...


----------



## Linus (Apr 8, 2007)

gsp just redefined the measure of wrestlers who think they are good to turn fighters. Kos is still an incredible wrestler and he will likely learn a great deal about striking, but that was a man that would have traded his proxide to be off his back tonight. When the ultimate wrestler can't dominate the wrestling game...life is a beach.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Well this night has proven one things, Randy is a true life John McClane


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

BWoods said:


> Well this night has proven one things, Randy is a true life John McClane


LOL.

I'm just happy to be able to end the night on a good note...not like GG vs CC or GSP and Serra..I was pretty depressed.


Drinks on the house!!!


----------



## jps (Feb 4, 2007)

wow this was truly a great ufc. I give props to couture,gsp,cote, and stevenson. All great fights. I have lost much respect for roger huerta. Honestly what a ***** move he did. Look at the screen while someone is on your back? The screen is meant for the audience...not the fighter.And I have no idea what the ufc is doing for its new "poster boy" roger huerta. Every person huerta has fought is has been new to the ufc. All fighters have put up a good fight but honestly when are we gonna see the true potential huerta has? when are we gonna see huerta fight a more experienced fighter in the octagon like...spencer fisher? bj penn? joe stevenson? the list goes on. I really think the ufc is just trying to get their new poster boy an easy title shot


----------



## maxxb0y (Oct 12, 2006)

Ruban , Thanks for the pbp tonight once again a great job done...


----------



## jobbernowl (Oct 15, 2006)

Seriously great job with the reporting!

Cheers


----------



## erikstans07 (Jul 8, 2007)

koscheck was weak. i expected way more out of him.



> wow this was truly a great ufc. I give props to couture,gsp,cote, and stevenson. All great fights. I have lost much respect for roger huerta. Honestly what a ***** move he did. Look at the screen while someone is on your back? The screen is meant for the audience...not the fighter.And I have no idea what the ufc is doing for its new "poster boy" roger huerta. Every person huerta has fought is has been new to the ufc. All fighters have put up a good fight but honestly when are we gonna see the true potential huerta has? when are we gonna see huerta fight a more experienced fighter in the octagon like...spencer fisher? bj penn? joe stevenson? the list goes on. I really think the ufc is just trying to get their new poster boy an easy title shot


Roger Huerta was just finding ways to win and he did it. Winning is winning, no matter how you do it. If you were in a fight, you'd do the same thing. He is a bad ass.


----------



## canuckchuck (Oct 15, 2006)

sounds like a very good card glad to see that gsp and randy are king wish i could have seen the fights


----------



## jps (Feb 4, 2007)

erikstans07 said:


> koscheck was weak. i expected way more out of him.
> 
> 
> Roger Huerta was just finding ways to win and he did it. Winning is winning, no matter how you do it. If you were in a fight, you'd do the same thing. He is a bad ass.


sooo winning is winning no matter how you win? so if you cheat its still winning? if i was in a fight there would be no screens around buddy.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

What Roger did was hilarious but he would have won anyway. Another great action packed fight, why he's one of my favorites always brings his A game.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i know its been said lik e10000000 times but randy is unbelievable


----------



## bmwisthekey (Jul 7, 2007)

who won the babalu fight? or did it not happen


----------



## bmwisthekey (Jul 7, 2007)

k nevermind just saw the results babalu won


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

It was fun providing the pbp and seeing everyones reactions. Was a great night of fighting (especially if your a GSP/Randy fan!)

Now we look ahead in only two weeks for 75 Champ vs Champ :thumbsup:


----------



## markfkaufman (Sep 16, 2007)

Big wake up call for GSP, I can't wait for Jughes to face off against Serra, so we can then have GSP and Hughes, the way it should be. Frankly I was rooting for Koscheck but hey, I always go for the wrestler.


----------

